# Code P0507 2006 Jetta 2.5



## Peyton4President (Jan 12, 2012)

My wifes 2006 Jetta is throwing a code: P0507...here are her symptoms:

-About a month ago her car wouldn't start after fueling up - she had to put pedal to floor for it to start 
-So I told her not to shut it off when filling - she noticed that the gas cap would have alot of pressure when trying to fill up
-Last night she tried to fill up and cap was tight..while filling up her car idle sputtered then died.

From what I read I believe its the PCV (positive crankcase ventilation)...am i right? I'm having trouble finding the part though. 

Any other suggestions...

Thanks,

-Peyton4President


----------



## Peyton4President (Jan 12, 2012)

Is everyone stumped....?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

http://www.obd-codes.com/p0507

What does that mean?

This P0507 code is one that's sometimes triggered on vehicles that have electronic throttle control. That is, they don't have a regular throttle cable from the accelerator pedal to the engine. They rely on sensors and electronics to control the throttle. In this case, the P0507 DTC (diagnostic trouble code) is triggered when the PCM (powertrain control module) detects an engine idle speed that is greater than the desired (pre-programmed) RPM. In the case of GM vehicles (and possibly others) if the idle speed is over 200 rpm higher than expected, this code will be set.

Potential Symptoms

Most likely you'll notice the idle speed is higher than normal. There are potentially other symptoms as well. Of course, when trouble codes are set, the MIL (malfunction indicator lamp, a.k.a. the check engine light) illuminates.

Causes

A P0507 DTC trouble code may be caused by one or more of the following:

A vacuum leak
Leaking air intake after the throttle body
EGR valve leaking vacuum
A faulty positive crankcase ventilation (PCV) valve
Damaged/failed/dirty throttle body
Failed EVAP system
Failed IAC (idle air controller) or faulty IAC circuit
Possible Solutions

This DTC is more of an informational code, so if there are any other codes set, diagnose them first. If there are no other codes, inspect the intake air system for air or vacuum leaks and damage. If there are no symptoms other than the DTC itself, just clear the code and see whether it returns.

If you have an advanced scan tool that can interact with the car, command the idle higher and lower to see if the engine responds appropriately. Also check the PCV valve to see if it's blocked and needs to be replaced. Check the IAC (idle air controller) if equipped, verify it's operation. If available, try swapping in a new throttle body to see if that fixes the problem. On Nissan Altimas and possibly other vehicles the problem may be fixed by having the dealer perform an idle air relearn procedure, or other relearn procedures.


----------



## edb4 (Mar 4, 2009)

Peyton4President said:


> -About a month ago her car wouldn't start after fueling up - she had to put pedal to floor for it to start
> -So I told her not to shut it off when filling - she noticed that the gas cap would have alot of pressure when trying to fill up
> -Last night she tried to fill up and cap was tight..while filling up her car idle sputtered then died.


What? You advised her to keep her car running as she fuels the car up because there was "alot of pressure"? Leaving a car running during fueling is never a good idea (was much more dangerous before those fancy new evaporative gas recovery systems on pumps nowadays). The fuel system needs to be pressurized in order to work properly. Also she managed to fill the car up with gas while the gas cap was on tight? 


Regardless, did you check all of these things that thygreyt was kind enough to Google for you?



```
A vacuum leak
Leaking air intake after the throttle body
EGR valve leaking vacuum
A faulty positive crankcase ventilation (PCV) valve
Damaged/failed/dirty throttle body
Failed EVAP system
Failed IAC (idle air controller) or faulty IAC circuit
Possible Solutions
```


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

yeah i agree with those above...no idea why you would advise your wife of all people to keep the car running while she fills it with gas simply because its hard to start afterward. this means you need to get it checked out and repaired, not try to find some dangerous workaround.

and as far as the snub on Greyt's vagcom response most people actually come here to obtain that information, at least he was able to provide information that you did not have prior to the post. :screwy:


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

To everybody: play nice, and don't lash out at those trying to help you.


Edit: if your post was removed, it was me in an effort to keep this thread on track. 

Nate


----------



## Wendz (Mar 18, 2021)

Peyton4President said:


> My wifes 2006 Jetta is throwing a code: P0507...here are her symptoms:
> 
> -About a month ago her car wouldn't start after fueling up - she had to put pedal to floor for it to start
> -So I told her not to shut it off when filling - she noticed that the gas cap would have alot of pressure when trying to fill up
> ...





Peyton4President said:


> My wifes 2006 Jetta is throwing a code: P0507...here are her symptoms:
> 
> -About a month ago her car wouldn't start after fueling up - she had to put pedal to floor for it to start
> -So I told her not to shut it off when filling - she noticed that the gas cap would have alot of pressure when trying to fill up
> ...


Replace the engine valve cover and gasket and you’ll be set. Common issue with the German MK5’s


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Wendz said:


> Replace the engine valve cover and gasket and you’ll be set. Common issue with the German MK5’s


You bumped a 9 year old thread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

